

BitTorrent brings secure chat app Bleep to iOS - k-mcgrady
http://www.theverge.com/2015/5/12/8590361/bittorrent-bleep-secure-chat-app-ios-launch

======
k-mcgrady
>> "While users have got past similar Snapchat restrictions by simply taking
screenshots of sent messages, Bleep offers some protection against this
tactic: when reading messages from a contact, their username is blocked out.
If you want to see who you're talking to, you'll need to press an eye icon
that in turn blurs the entire message history, ensuring that users can't be
easily tied to potentially incriminating screenshots."

Pretty smart way of getting around the screenshot issue.

